
Drawing bad logos for beer money since 2010 - l0c0b0x
http://www.horriblelogos.com/hacker-news/
======
Sakes
What's funny to me is this guy is clearly talented. I laughed my ass off, but
even in his rush to create total garbage, you can still see his sense of space
and weight creeping in.

God, click on on the testimonials and look at some of those logos, so funny.

~~~
johnjlocke
It seems like 98% of the people "get it", what's really funny is the 2% of
testimonials who honestly thought this was legit logo design for $5.

------
Toenex
For a more surreal online-request-artist I give you Jim'll paint it
[[http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/](http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/)].

BTW the name is a reference to a British kids TV show called Jim'll fix it
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim'll_Fix_It](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim'll_Fix_It)]
which has recently become somewhat tainted
[[http://www.theguardian.com/media/jimmy-
savile](http://www.theguardian.com/media/jimmy-savile)]

~~~
tehwalrus
There's a cement mixer truck driving around London somewhere with "Jim'll Mix
It" written in cartoony writing on the side. I cringe every time I've seen it
since the scandal - and I keep wondering if they'll ever change it!

EDIT: aaand my favourite one from that site:
[http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/image/66024818150](http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/image/66024818150)

------
OoTheNigerian
Lol.

On a serious note though, this would be an excellent way to get cheap concepts
for a logo. Buy the dude 4 beers for the same logo and get someone that uses
Photoshop well to digitize it properly.

80% of creating a logo is getting the concept.

~~~
encephalogram

      ...and get someone that uses Photoshop well to 
         digitize it properly.
    

Eh, from what I can gather Horrible Logos Guy seems to possess actual graphic
design talent, and would likely be more than capable of properly digitizing
any given logo. He actually offers high-res copies in exchange for larger
quantities of beer, if you dig deeper into the site.

I'd surmise that Horrible Logos Guy could probably create good logos, but
chooses not to, because shitty logos are much more fulfilling to create.

Case in point:

The logo he did for "Get Off My Lawn Records" is recognizable as the face of
an old hobo from a picture on a greeting card I've seen 1,000 times at stores
like Spencer Gifts. In the picture, the hobo is giving the middle finger, and
the card usually says something like "happy birthday, go fuck yourself."

Sketch: [http://www.horriblelogos.com/wp-content/uploads/horrible-
log...](http://www.horriblelogos.com/wp-content/uploads/horrible-logos-get-
off-my-lawn.gif)

Orginal:
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jmlJwQlujeY/TilxbkpypMI/AAAAAAAAAi...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jmlJwQlujeY/TilxbkpypMI/AAAAAAAAAiw/wcHa5FY6z1w/s1600/angry-
hobo.jpg)

The fact that he sketched that up in like ten minutes, and that it's
recognizable to me, tells me that he has enough artistic talent to source
decent photo reference, and trace a crude drawing over it, while staying
within the bounds of fair use, and (as advertised) not seriously developing a
commercially usable logo. Thus, artistic talent.

~~~
glogla
Also, if I was running indie music label called "get off my lawn records", I'd
probably actually use that logo. Seems fun.

~~~
calinet6
I'd actually use a lot of these logos for the types of companies that they're
for, even just as-is. The drawn look lends a lot of authenticity and fun.

That said, the concepts themselves are straight up usually good. I'd say he
has a 60-70% decent rate here. Not horrible!

------
changdizzle
Does this remind anyone else of I Want to Draw a Cat For You, made famous by
Shark Tank?

[http://iwanttodrawacatforyou.com/](http://iwanttodrawacatforyou.com/)

~~~
BorisMelnik
exactly what i thought of!

------
cfontes
The about page made me laugh, it's worth a look...
[http://www.horriblelogos.com/about/](http://www.horriblelogos.com/about/)

------
sanoli
The 'Springy Panther' is one of the best/worst:
[http://www.horriblelogos.com/springy-
panther/](http://www.horriblelogos.com/springy-panther/)

The comment from the buyer: “Thanks Horrible Logos. That’s so appalling we
cant use it anywhere…just what we were looking for!”

------
cfontes
Also

[http://www.horriblejingles.com/](http://www.horriblejingles.com/)

~~~
austinz
His logos are actually pretty decent - not so much 'horrible' as 'rough hand-
drawn concept sketches'. His singing, though.... _shudder_.

------
zhemao
A lot of these actually aren't bad.

~~~
l0c0b0x
Yeah, makes you wonder if the 'horrible' part is just his angle.

~~~
sliverstorm
Of course it's an angle. You can't sell "not bad" without an angle.

~~~
coldtea
> _You can 't sell "not bad" without an angle._

You'd be surprised.

------
mikestew
Man, some of those are so bad I had to buy one!

The testimonials are well worth a click, BTW.

------
kunai
Quite a few of these follow established design principles while remaining
creative, quirky, and unique.

------
josscrowcroft
Reminds me of the Five-Minute Logo guy - I actually prefer these, but both are
superb.

[http://www.vonglitschka.com/5MinuteLogo/](http://www.vonglitschka.com/5MinuteLogo/)

------
cm2012
I got my own one of these I'm quite fond of:
[http://www.kevinlordbarry.com/uploads/3/6/5/4/3654649/137492...](http://www.kevinlordbarry.com/uploads/3/6/5/4/3654649/1374925707.png).

------
james4k
Pretty brilliant. Paid to practice logo design with basically zero
responsibility.

------
brunorsini
I guess he will now know for a fact whether or not this thing scales :)

------
andyhmltn
A lot of these are actually brilliant as initial concepts!

------
auxbuss
I tried this guy last year after a few recommendations. I loved the result I
got.

[http://www.vonglitschka.com/5MinuteLogo/index.html](http://www.vonglitschka.com/5MinuteLogo/index.html)

There are a bunch of videos on his main site showing how he goes about the
process, as well as other stuff.

~~~
Springtime
Actually very good, especially considering the 5 dollar price. The Horrible
Logos variety is just a bit too sketchy, although I can see the fun in it.

------
l0c0b0x
I'd be really interested to find how much money this guy has made since he
setup this site.

~~~
adventured
Can narrow it down pretty quickly.

168 pages * 10 per page = 1,680 (there appear to be 200 jingles or so)

It's likely most people are buying the $5 or $10 version, with a bias toward
the $5. Generous $7 per * 1,680 = $11,760

And if you had to ballpark it overall: $10k to $15k.

The only way that isn't a good ball park estimation, is if he's doing a lot
that aren't getting posted to the site.

An interesting comp would be the I Want To Draw a Cat For You guy:
[http://iwanttodrawacatforyou.com](http://iwanttodrawacatforyou.com)

He has done 14,300 in three years (at $10+ per). Cat guy is of course treating
it more like a business, and likely has a broader appeal (cats / pets vs
logos).

~~~
MartinCron
Being listed on the site is a specifically enumerated feature of the purchase,
so that shoud be accurate.

I am buying the $5 logo, myself.

------
deckar01
I couldn't resist buying one for a friend who low balls be to do graphic
design.

------
dchest
He's still drawing! Here's the one I ordered in 2010:
[http://www.horriblelogos.com/coding-
robots/](http://www.horriblelogos.com/coding-robots/)

------
jebus989
I don't know where Brunch Bros is but I sure want to eat there now.

[http://www.horriblelogos.com/brunch-
bros/](http://www.horriblelogos.com/brunch-bros/)

------
BorisMelnik
haha i love this one:

[http://www.horriblelogos.com/hail-gabe/](http://www.horriblelogos.com/hail-
gabe/)

------
mbillie1
This in combination with vistaprint/etc has virtually limitless options for
~$25-per-printed-item.

------
rjuyal
"No porn or any material considered inappropriate or offensive." In about
section :)

------
gprasanth
Oh the site is run on NSFN. Nice! I am using it as well for forwarding some
emails.

------
islon
One would think that after 3 years you'd learn how to draw a good logo =)

------
alxndr
Whoops, traffic's overloading the site...

------
BorisMelnik
you guys make truly horrible logos

------
amalag
These look really good to me.

